# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Was kommt nach Xtandi?

## maschu

Guten Abend, bei mir wirkt Xtandi noch ganz gut. Weiß jemand was zu tun ist wenn dies nicht mehr wirkt? Dankeschön. Gruß Max

----------


## RalfDm

Basiswissen, 8.11.5

Ralf

----------


## maschu

Danke Ralf😀

----------

